# le hasard fait bien les choses



## seveber

Bonsoir,
Comment traduire l'expression 'le hasard fait bien les choses'? en anglais?
Thx.


----------



## Crescent

Bonjour! 

Je ne sais pas s'il existe un terme ou expression figée en anglais, pour celle-là, mais je crois qu'on pourrait tout simplement dire: _Things happen at random/by accident. _

Je sais - ce n'est pas très beau, mais..  Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## seveber

C'est un debut, merci pour votre aide!
Je vais commencer a travailler sur cette piste, reste maintenant a donner le sens de 'lucky random..'


----------



## BriGuy

Perhaps "everything happens for a reason" - if I'm understanding the French correctly, that is.


----------



## foudie le rouquin

Pouvez-vous me donner le sens exact de la phrase en français ? (et des exemples à la limite)


----------



## seveber

Cela signifie qu'une chose arrive de maniere aleatoire et qu'elle a des  des répercussions positives.


----------



## seveber

"everything happens for a reason" sounds good (i like this one), but it's not exactly the meaning as i would rather translate it by 'rien n'arrive par hasard'


----------



## foudie le rouquin

Ma grand-mère a toujours dit: _The Lord works in mysterious ways_ pour exprimer le même sentiment. À part une signification réligieuse je vais y réfléchir. 

Nous avons en anglais l'expression: _dumb luck_ qui veut dire à peu près la même chose je crois. 

Qu'en dites-vous?


----------



## Crescent

foudie le rouquin said:


> Ma grand-mère a toujours dit: _The Lord works in mysterious ways_ pour exprimer le même sentiment. À part une signification religieuse je vais y réfléchir.
> 
> Nous avons en anglais l'expression: _dumb luck_ qui veut dire à peu près la même chose je crois.
> 
> Qu'en dites-vous?



Haha! J'aime bien votre suggestion, Foudie! Ou, pour mieux dire - celle de votre grandmère! 

En fait, ma professeur de dessin nous dit souvent: It's all a series of happy incidents. C'est-à-dire (presque la même chose que votre phrase, Severber) que ces choses sont des accidents qui des bonnes conséquences. 
Mais je ne suis pas trop sûre qu'elle conviendrait à votre contexte..


----------



## Canard

Pour une expression fixe, j'aime bien "The lord works in mysterious ways" (mais tu auras l'air réligieux si tu sors ça !)

Pour la signification hors d'une expression, je te suggère :
Fate knows what it's doing.

ou du genre


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Couldn't chance work in mysterious ways as well as God ?


----------



## foudie le rouquin

Ben, c'est comme vous voulez.


----------



## BriGuy

I suppose it could, but that's entering into a rather philosophical debate    I haven't heard any similar expressions using Chance instead of a deity.


----------



## seveber

Merci pour vos suggestions !


----------



## ascoltate

I guess I learned the non-religious version: "The world works in mysterious ways"...


----------



## Canard

lol that sounds like a cop out, ascoltate. As a culture, I think we've had "The Lord blah blah" so engrained in our skulls that at least for me, that's the word I automatically substituted over "world" before I did a double-take to make sure I read it right.


----------



## ascoltate

I don't know, but the version with "world" still gets almost 4000 Google hits, so it's not just me...


----------



## Paf le chien

foudie le rouquin said:


> _The Lord works in mysterious ways_



This is exactly translated in French by "Les voix du Seigneur sont impénétrables"


----------



## Canard

Aw that's pretty, Paf!


----------



## jetman

As fate would have it....

Of course this can be followed by bad things as well as good.

As fortune would have it....

This would suggest only good things.


----------



## fabfab

_As luck would have it

_is the English equivalent set expression.


----------



## Jeanbar

Paf

I'd prefer "Les voi*es* du Seigneur sont impénétrables"


----------



## Jeanbar

Les voi*es* du Seigneur : les motifs, les raisons d'agir, les décisions, les décrets (les voies du S. sont impénétrables : ses raisons nous échappent)
Les voi*x* du Seigneur : les registres vocaux du S. Dans le contexte, ça n'a pas de sens.


----------



## Giordy

Je confirme "As luck would have it" c'est l'expression anglaise équivalente.

Un film suisse originellement titré  "Le hasard fait bien les choses" a été ainsi traduit.


----------



## Juju333

"Ca faisait déjà des mois qu'il volait dans la caisse et un soir alors que j'aurai dû être parti une heure plus tôt je suis resté un peu plus car j'attendais que mon mal de ventre passe et je l'es surpris prendre dans la caisse! *Le hasard fait bien les choses!*"

J'ai eu du mal à trouver un bon exemple désolé.

Comment dire cela dans ce contexte ci bien précis?

Merci!


----------



## constantlyconfused

Bearing in mind the specific context: 'Every cloud has a silver lining' or 'It's an ill wind that blows no good'.
Alternatively perhaps 'The Lord works in mysterious ways'.


----------



## antoine boileau

"Fate was on my side !" : it's not a literal translation, I know, but it's the most natural I can come up with in your context. Perhaps a construction using "the hand of fate" could work, but I can't think of one that isn't rather long or clumsy.


----------



## Welsh_Sion

How about, *"As luck would have it"* or *"By a stroke of (good) luck/fortune"* ?


----------



## Juju333

Thank you everyone!


----------

